# Recommend me some Good books for C/C++,PHP



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all!
Can u please recommend me any good books for learning C/C++ , PHP ? Also video tutorials If any.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lynda.com video tutorial. You know where to get em.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks mate ,ya i kno. but was thinking of opinion from experienced programmers.i will get lynda.com tutorials


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 5, 2008)

hey I'm experienced in PHP  and started with Lynda..


----------



## skippednote (Aug 5, 2008)

If u want hard copy then try "Let us C"


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool,Thanks mate for recommending me lynda.com . BTW how is totaltraining.com?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

^^  Nothing is better than books.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 5, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Cool,Thanks mate for recommending me lynda.com . BTW how is totaltraining.com?


I tried one of em but didn't like it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

@gaurav_indian : yeah i am getting some good books as well with videos.and btw i learnt some basic 3d  in maya from lynda.com , their tutorials are excellent.


bassam904 said:


> If u want hard copy then try "Let us C"


Thanks , will try to get this.

How is for dummies series ? I read a lot of good reviews about this book on amazon.com


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 5, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> If u want hard copy then try "Let us C"


Uh man... that book is exclusively for programmers interested in Windows. If you want to be a global C programmer get this book - *books.google.com/books?id=3fZa9af1...:Hill&lr=&as_brr=0&source=gbs_summary_s&cad=0

This book is completely based on ANSI C that is supported everywhere.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 5, 2008)

"Let Us C" encourages lot of bad practices.  Esp due to its recommendation of TC which is in itself a dinosaur compiler.  I'm talking till 5th edition.  Don't know if things have changed now.

ANSI C by Balaguruswamy is a good one.  But even that misses few important subtleties of C.  The best way to learn C is "The C Programming Language" by Ritchie himself (along with Kernighan).  It gives you implementation details of even the standard libraries.  

But you need to be a patient.  It may not be having a very analogy filled style like other books.  But it has almost all details about C.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Uh man... that book is exclusively for programmers interested in Windows. If you want to be a global C programmer get this book - *books.google.com/books?id=3fZa9af1...:Hill&lr=&as_brr=0&source=gbs_summary_s&cad=0
> 
> This book is completely based on ANSI C that is supported everywhere.


Thanks mate 



chandru.in said:


> "Let Us C" encourages lot of bad practices.  Esp due to its recommendation of TC which is in itself a dinosaur compiler.  I'm talking till 5th edition.  Don't know if things have changed now.
> 
> ANSI C by Balaguruswamy is a good one.  But even that misses few important subtleties of C.  The best way to learn C is "The C Programming Language" by Ritchie himself (along with Kernighan).  It gives you implementation details of even the standard libraries.
> 
> But you need to be a patient.  It may not be having a very analogy filled style like other books.  But it has almost all details about C.


I will try to get balaugruswamy , heard a lot about him as well as the ritchie's book.
Thank you


----------



## pooja dudhatra (Aug 6, 2008)

for c & c++ Balaguru samy is the best book. And let us c by yashvant kanetkar is also good for c.  And I also don't Know about PHP.I think 21 days is good for it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Thank you..
I just got the video tutorials of PHP from lynda.com and they are amazing


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 6, 2008)

As an interesting read, if you are a novice programmer, try this.

*norvig.com/21-days.html


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool read,thanks


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> As an interesting read, if you are a novice programmer, try this.
> 
> *norvig.com/21-days.html


nice one.

@thread_creator,

for PHP just read its super online manual!! that's the way I learnt PHP...


----------



## anuj919 (Aug 13, 2008)

Read *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87644 for more "*Free Resources for Learning Programming"*


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

I am having exams and had lost track of this thread,sorry for late reply.
@The Unknown :
Thank you.


anuj919 said:


> Read *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87644 for more "*Free Resources for Learning Programming"*


Thank you.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 22, 2008)

For PHP - *Programming PHP*
Publisher : O'Reilly Media

nice book..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Garbage said:


> For PHP - *Programming PHP*
> Publisher : O'Reilly Media
> 
> nice book..


Thanks
Now I shall be getting all the books you all mentioned and should tell you how the books are after my exams (28th)
Thank you for helping me.


----------



## ManishSinha (Sep 11, 2008)

For PHP - "*PHP and MySQL Bible*"

This was the book with which I started with. I felt that it contained all those which a beginner should know.


----------



## Indyan (Sep 11, 2008)

For C++ get Thinking With C++ by Bruce Eckel. Its a great book and you can even download it for free from Eckel's website. But the book assumes that you know some programming. Another good book is Accelerated C++.
Both of these books follow modern conventions and standardised C++ not the outdated crappy TC v3. Let US C is very entertaining, its easy to read and is a good first book to just warm up. But after glancing through it once and getting the basic ideas its best not to refer to it. For C try K&R.


----------

